# Casting Rod for Throwing Topwaters Inshore



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Since I build all my own rods (and have for years...) I have a half dozen or so that are built for specific purposes... The one for tossing skitterwalks and spooks is a six foot rod built to club specs rated for 12 to 20lb line... I have an old Curado on it - and it's a joy to toss big plugs with when accuracy is everything along the gulf coast of the 'glades... I also have a one handed shorty, bass style rod (pistol grip reel seat) for doing the same thing in close quarters...

When I'm out exploring I usually have one or two with me - but I must admit that I rarely have an angler aboard who uses one....


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

6’4” medium power fast action Zephyr Cove Custom casting rod for pretty much everything I fish with. No need for a 7-7’6” rod despite what others may believe. I’m all for a 7’ or longer for a spinning rod but a shorter rod will do everything you need and not wear you out fishing lures all day.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I only have two plug rods that are even seven feet long... One is an ultra-light built up on a light bonefish blank rated for 6-12lb line. It has one of the old (really old) Shimano Bantam 100 reels loaded with 10lb braid... It was designed specifically for tossing something as light as a single un-weighted shrimp...and is perfect for a 1/5oz. skimmer jig... These days it mostly just sits...

The second seven footer is a big fish rod with a Calcutta 400, loaded with either a topshot of 20 or 30lb braid... The blank was rated for 15 to 30lb line and is a solid big snook, redfish, or tarpon live bait rod. This is the only plug rod that I'll hand a beginner since they won't be doing a bit of actual casting with it...


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I build mine as well. Either a MHX MB843 which is a fast action with a medium-heavy power and I leave it 7' or I cut 2" off the butt and build it 6'10.


----------



## Snoball (Dec 30, 2016)

Fitzgerald Versa series 7’4” med heavy, paired with Fitzgerald new bait-caster. This is a long rod but fishes much lighter. We throw a ton of top water creek fishing where distance and accuracy is key.


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

Sounds like I should try out making my own..sounds like a pretty fun hobby!


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

Snoball said:


> Fitzgerald Versa series 7’4” med heavy, paired with Fitzgerald new bait-caster. This is a long rod but fishes much lighter. We throw a ton of top water creek fishing where distance and accuracy is key.


Are these in stores? I like to get a feel for rods before purchase typically.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I like the Falcon LowRider, 6'7" med/heavy. XG graphite blank, Fuji guides. They run about $140.


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

I have always liked the St Croix Avid series, they generally run $190-$210. However, for $140 I may have to pickup one of the Falcon LowRiders mentioned above and put the new Shimano Curado 150 DC on it!


----------



## Snoball (Dec 30, 2016)

We have several stores in the Gainesville Ocala area that stock them. Gary’s tackle box is my first choice but here is a link to the dealer locator.



https://fitzgeraldrods.com/store-locator/


tcov said:


> Are these in stores? I like to get a feel for rods before purchase typically.


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

6'6" Allstar ASL topwater rod. I personally like a moderate fast for working a spook, or fishing things with treble hooks.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Snoball said:


> We have several stores in the Gainesville Ocala area that stock them. Gary’s tackle box is my first choice but here is a link to the dealer locator.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I buy all my gear from Gary. If he doesn't have it in stock he'll order it.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

St. Croix Avid 7' Medium or Medium Heavy (can't remember) rod with a 5' handle. The original was too long. My reel is Shimano Curado K filled with 15# Power Pro.
I throw small skitter walks in the in the morning and then switch to 17M Mirrodine. Sometimes the only rod I use all day long. 
I have caught Snook, Reds and a few medium sized Tarpon with this outfit and love it! 
Only problem is Smackdaddy is trying to convert me to get a Lews.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

tailchaser16 said:


> St. Croix Avid 7' Medium or Medium Heavy (can't remember) rod with a 5' handle. The original was too long. My reel is Shimano Curado K filled with 15# Power Pro.
> I throw small skitter walks in the in the morning and then switch to 17M Mirrodine. Sometimes the only rod I use all day long.
> I have caught Snook, Reds and a few medium sized Tarpon with this outfit and love it!
> Only problem is Smackdaddy is trying to convert me to get a Lews.


If I can get used to that purple accent I’m going to buy a Lew’s Pro Ti next. The Custom Inshore is a beast. Lots of drag, more line capacity, casts a mile, smooth and bulletproof.


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

All great suggestions! Thx guys.


----------

